# "Mean Streets" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *June** 25th at 10:45pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*


----------



## escorial (Jun 16, 2018)

Voted


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 16, 2018)

Voted; as usual a lot of good ones here.


----------



## Cugoano (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow, so many good ones. hard choices.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 16, 2018)

I've voted, such good entries, good luck to all.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 18, 2018)

This was a mean challenge, which means I had some mean choices to make... if you know what I mean


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2018)

Voted and boy it was tough!


----------



## Pelwrath (Jun 25, 2018)

I voted.  I want to thank all for such interesting and intriguing poems. Great job by all.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2018)

*Go Gumby! Go Gumby!

I’m half asleep so I’m going to create the winner’s thread come morning.

Please hold off on your congratulatory messages until then so that your post will not have to be moved.

Thank you.

Go Gumby!*


----------

